# College



## Serenity84 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi







I am thinking of going back 2 college







; redo 2 of my GCSEs (English & Maths since i didnt do well as i hoped) and I am not going 2 let my IBS get in the way







- ok so i know it will flair during exams







coz i get totally stressed out with exams but with tips u guys have given me i am sure it won't be so be bad







I will let u know how i get on, so fingers crossed.


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

Good for you. It's tough getting up and going to school not knowing how I'm going to feel during the classes. I'm pretty lucky and only go 3 days a week. But if I'm not feeling well during my first class it's really hard to want to stay for the rest. I spend the class period debating if I should go home or stay. I usually talk to my classmates when we're doing work together to get my mind off my stomach. But you definetly shouldn't let IBS ruin your life! Then you'll be upset that you didn't do the things you wanted.Good luck!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah well laura i know you are in the same counntry as me so u can do the same as me... declare your condition to college, they can give you your own room and exam person near a toilet with extra time if you need it...i never used extra time but knowing i could leave whenever i wanted was a great stress relief







i got through all my AS' and A levels thouhg i was v ill in one a level thus failed it, was gutted at the time but from then i decided it would be the only exam ibs could win!ive taken all 9 of my first year uni exmas with everyone else... at least 75 in all my classes, oddly it hasnt bothered me yet... when the big exams come ill get my own room again but until then dont let it take any of your exams







after all regrets last forever


----------

